# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  سایتهایی که از آن کامپوننت می شود دریافت کرد

## rezaTavak

سلام

کسی سایتهایی که کامپوننت بشه از آنها گرفت سراغ داره؟ البته فاکس پرو باشه.

----------


## binyaz2003

http://cuinl.tripod.com/ActiveX.htm
www.freeocxsite.com
کافیه یک سرچ با عنوان ocx  بکنی
البته همه اونها برای ویژوال بیسیک هست

----------


## kia1349

http://www.dbi-tech.com
http://www.hallogram.com

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

ممنونم.

----------

